# Considering Ibanez SR305, need 2nd opinion!



## sinking_zero (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm thinking off buying a new bass guitar to record with in my home studio, and for the latest days i've been thinking about trying out the Ibanez SR305-RBM.

For reference; i'm not looking for an expensive high end bass guitar, but rather a workhorse that'll drive the point across in when tracked (with even output across all strings). Essentially a happy meeting between fair budget and enough quality to get a descent result.

So anyone has any experience with that specific bass? 
If so, some feedback and opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Best regards.


----------



## davisjom (Jun 7, 2013)

If a work horse is what you want. Look for a used SR505. Better pickups, electronics, woods, and construction.
But if that's out of the price range, look at the used Sr405's as well.
The 305's just don't seem to be very versatile tonally and don't feel very comfortable as compared to other SR's


----------



## Pooty Skills (Jun 12, 2013)

After trying out a few basses in my local shops, I actually just ended up buying myself an Ibanez SR305. It was on sale, and compared to all the other like-priced models, it seemed way more solid and less toy-like in feel and construction. Granted, it won't have the high end features and finish of the better models, but I thought it sounded great. The stock Ibanez pickups are on the same radius as the strings, which I think is a great idea, especially for a 5 string where the B can get a bit boomy and muddled sometimes. 

So yeah, for what you pay, its a decent bass, I'm happy with it. That said, I'm a guitar player and I only really got the bass because I wanted to be able to more easily jam with my 7 string, and most guys I play with don't have 5 strings. I only dabble in bass, and for an entry level model this one is good


----------



## ThrashnBash (Jun 12, 2013)

I have the same bass. The G string saddle broke on mine, after just a couple months of owning it.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 12, 2013)

The bridge is quite on the cheap side, the active EQ is not bad though I prefered to bypass it and only use the volume and blend. If you can get it under 200$ its a good deal, over that I'd look for a used 505


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 26, 2013)

I shall be watching this thread. Anyone else got any opinions on this bass? I am looking at one locally and comparing to an Ibanez BTB406. Anyone got opinions on those?...

(I might just wait and save up a little more.)


----------



## sear (Jun 27, 2013)

Look into the LTD B155 and similar in the same price range. Better pickups, good electronics (which are used on the more expensive models as well), comparable to better finish and construction. Slightly different feel (the neck on the LTD basses seems rounder to me) but for the money I found the LTDs to be more solid instruments all around.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't get the SR305... Get a 505 a least... The SR305 sucks. It was my first bass and I upgraded to a BTB405QM VERY quickly.


----------



## CrashRG (Jul 13, 2013)

The SR305 must be hit or miss, I had one for several years.......while it wasn't the greatest, it never let me down. Always held tuning, took the beating I gave it and didn't argue about it.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 14, 2013)

There are a ton of used SR405s and SR495QMs for sale. (That has got to be saying something...)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 14, 2013)

CrashRG said:


> The SR305 must be hit or miss, I had one for several years.......while it wasn't the greatest, it never let me down. Always held tuning, took the beating I gave it and didn't argue about it.



The only thing that was really "wrong" with mine was the bridge saddles seemed to gradually lower themselves without any help... I'd have to raise them like 2x a minute while playing and I found it really annoying.

I probably could have fixed that with new saddles or a new bridge altogether, but I also wasn't a huge fan of the narrow string spacing either.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 16, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> The only thing that was really "wrong" with mine was the bridge saddles seemed to gradually lower themselves without any help... I'd have to raise them like 2x a minute while playing and I found it really annoying.
> 
> I probably could have fixed that with new saddles or a new bridge altogether, but I also wasn't a huge fan of the narrow string spacing either.


 
I'll post a picture tonight but I went through the exact same trouble, even worse, at my last rehearsal the low B saddles was completely down and the screw began to unscrew itself by the vibration. And of course the saddles was moving along the string making a very unpleasant "Frbllrrlrblrllrbbrlr" (or alike) sound


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's the picture of the screw going out of the saddle. In fact it was worst at some point, I had to rescrew by hand at my next rehearsal







Even the high string was beginning to do it






Its pretty much my only concern, it did took a year to get to this point so its not too bad either


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 26, 2013)

LTD Surveyor 415s are on sale at MF for between $345 and $380. FAR nicer than 305s.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd recommend looking into the Sterling by Music Man S.U.B. Ray-5. 
It's awesome.
$300 brand new.


----------

